# Hi I'm a newbie!



## WelshYorkieLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello! I'm new to this forum and I'm new to fancy mice also. My name is Chrissy and I live in Swansea with my fiance Owain, our two cats Seamus and Tyler, our Yorkie Millie and our rescue Syrian hamster Kiki. We're also taking in three rescue rats tomorrow Louie, Chico and Riley.

I've been talking to a fancy mice breeder and I have been given pick of the litter. They were born on 12th November so obviously they're not here with us yet but we've decided to take all of the females. Which turns out to be 2 so far. We've chosen Lola and Lulu for the names.

I will post pictures in a separate thread!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome,look forward to your pictures.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

hello

mice 

goodbye


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hellow, and welcome to the forum! That sounds like a fair amount of animals you got there, very cool. I'm also getting three rats this week from a friend who had a whoops litter, as well as a breeding trio of ASFs today. Do you know what color your mice are going to be?


----------

